#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASM Worldwide Guide to Equivalent Irons and Steels, 5th Edition

## Abo Khaled

Dear Friends



Any one have this from ASM


ASM Worldwide Guide to Equivalent Irons and Steels, 5th Edition



Regards

Abo KhaledSee More: ASM Worldwide Guide to Equivalent Irons and Steels, 5th Edition

----------

